# wife or fishin?



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I was wonderin if any of you guys have ever had to choose between your wife and huntin/fishin....i may be facin that decision if i go walleye fishin again this week


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

only durin duck and goose season :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Bring her along. My wife loves to fish. I have been trying to talk her into going pheasant hunting with me too! Best of all worlds would be the kids too. When you get older you will love the tradition you started!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was faced with the situation yesterday, but a few hours out isn't that bad. Good thing fishing is close out here - take advantage of the spring!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

you have to get an old lady like mine, her dad owns the resort that i guide out of and loves it when i go out walleye fishing. (she gets to spend the money)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Can't that be dangerous too??? :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> I was faced with the situation yesterday, but a few hours out isn't that bad. Good thing fishing is close out here - take advantage of the spring!


Nice fish! How big ? Can you hold it closer to the camera? 

Man I can almost smell a nice limit of those cookin' in the fryin pan!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

lol, yeah i realy have to watch my mouth when i am out on the water since most of the guys i am fishing with have known her dad longer than i have been alive. but mostly it is a realy good time the guys like to have a good time with the fact i am dating the boss's daughter.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

HUNTING!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

R y a n said:


> Nice fish! How big ? Can you hold it closer to the camera?
> 
> Man I can almost smell a nice limit of those cookin' in the fryin pan!


Hehe...ya it did look staged. It was a quick shot and over the size she went. Didn't measure...around 4 lbs. Nice fish, just no monster.

It was the first female of the year. My first fish of the open water season was an eelpout....that has to be bad luck, even considering I've never caught one on the Mighty Mo before.

And yes, they were good in the pan tonight.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

well its been more than a few hours, for the past two weeks we have been drivin out to chamberlain and jig fishin the rocks until 1 in the mornin, caught our limit both times but we dont get back to sioux falls until 3 in the morning  , so i can understand that she gets ticked, i couldnt go tonight cause i need to be both physically and mentally present at my job tomorrow morning, gonna hit 'em hard on friday night though :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

if i had to choose wife or the fishing/ hunting/ mudding/ my truck, whatever, ill show her where the door is.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

hunter121390 said:


> if i had to choose wife or the fishing/ hunting/ mudding/ my truck, whatever, ill show her where the door is.


I believe you have said you're 17 years old....obviously you don't know how the world works......She would show you where the door is, then take 1/2 of everything or more if you have kids.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

fishhook said:


> hunter121390 said:
> 
> 
> > if i had to choose wife or the fishing/ hunting/ mudding/ my truck, whatever, ill show her where the door is.
> ...


i am 17. im not planning on getting married, well not for awhile. i know how it works like that. i was joking. u cant tell sarcasm on the internet


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I am going to be in the same boat this fall. Hunting or go see the girlfriend in Duluth.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Huntin!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

varmit b gone said:


> Huntin!!!!


Is there any other choice :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I guess I could take her hunting in Duluth. 8)


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

You could go Seagull hunting........ :sniper:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I just traded in the girlfriend for more fishing opportunities. Of course she helped me in the decision when she informed me that "WE" will not have mounts in "OUR" house.

I actually may miss her.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I got the same thing, no mounts in the house.  I guess I will get the garage and she gets the hosue :-? WOMEN :roll:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

A buddy of mine got that no mount thing from his wife. So one weekend when she was gone. He framed in the garage door, carpeted the garage. Painted and hung his mounts in his new Man Room.

"hey, she said I could have the garage." That was his logic. She was none to happy, since she parked her car in the garage. Fair is fair I guess.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

haha thats funny, my wife said the "no mounts in the house" thing too, but so far i have snuck in a nice 4x4 rack mount and a grouse standing on a horn i shot last year into the office.... hopefully a nice rooster or a mallard this fall too


----------

